# Meh Photoz



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Types like an INTJ, thinks like an INTJ, looks like an INTJ...


....is it?


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

What are you saying? That I fit the stereotype... perhaps too well?

nyah, If I listed it as percentage of likelihood of which type am, it would be something like this:
80% INTJ
18% INFP 
2% All others combined


----------



## fribblesandyoko (Nov 15, 2009)

I must say, I like your hoodie, sir  and you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

haha, tanks ^_^


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Aspie?

Of one of the Ni dom varieties?

If you allow me to write something that might possibly be deemed useless by yourself: Your eyes and manner of physically expressing yourself does not have the same shared pattern that INTJs have, but you do scream Ni dom. There is also an absence of Fe apart from in the third picture, and it seems mostly subconscious there. However, there is also a seeming absence of Se and presence of Si. 

Do you focus on an idea of how you want to look, in your mind? Rather than the thought of how others will react to how you look?


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, I'm definately Ni. I question the Te, though my F is definitely Fi which leads me to think INTJ.

And yes I focus on how I want to look in my mind more than how others will react, completely so in these pictures. Focusing on how people will react makes me feel self-conscious and is just too draining. 

Here are my cognitive process results. Based on the high number of Introverted processes, the 3 INTJ process in the front, that the tetriary is ranked higher than the auxiliary, and the fact that Se is last (which it is suppossed to be in INTJS) I would say they are showing "INTJ Aspie"

21-  Ni

16-  Fi

12-  Te

12-  Ti

7-  Si

5-  Ne

3-  Fe

2-  Se


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


>


Were you purposefully trying to emulate Trent Reznor's stony INTJ glare in this pic, or is your resemblance just that uncanny?


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

That picture is probably the closest to how I look when I'm not posing for a picture.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

You're cute. roud:


.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Latte said:


> Aspie?
> 
> Of one of the Ni dom varieties?
> 
> ...



hmm, if DSM V isn't revised before it is passed, there will be no such thing as aspies, and intelligence/language development will be removed from the criteria for Autistic Disorder, the social impairment requirement for which is higher than that of asperger's... meaning people like me who are borderline already will be classified as Neurotypical while those with severe social disability will be clumped together as autistic.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> hmm, if DSM V isn't revised before it is passed, there will be no such thing as aspies, and intelligence/language development will be removed from the criteria for Autistic Disorder, the social impairment requirement for which is higher than that of asperger's... meaning people like me who are borderline already will be classified as Neurotypical while those with severe social disability will be clumped together as autistic.


Sorts of bittersweet (perhaps mostly bitter, for many on both sides of the "line" that will seperate the autist-classifiable and non-autist classifiable) :<

I guess the aspie category and also the autistic category are "false categories", though perhaps there could/should be something (something looser, like an "non-NT"-esque label, or something) to replace them if it fills some sort of purpose. I do know many who would fall under the category of aspergers, and which are highly socially functionable would, for example, benefit from more individually tailored study programs, for example. And when it comes to psychological or psychiatric evaluation or treatment, "standard" approaches to understanding and helping are in many cases counterproductive.

~ "False categories" in the sense that there are groups of people within those groups that all fit with the criteria of those two groups, but that differ in cognition setup with each other as much as they differ in cognition setup with "neurotypicals".


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally, it will be a relief as I won't have to worry about discrimination (on jobs and such)... I mostly worry about socially incapable but otherwise intelligent aspies being placed in special ed if there is no line between them and classical Autistics.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I like your sweatshirt


----------



## momidoll (Mar 1, 2010)

kdm1984 said:


> Were you purposefully trying to emulate Trent Reznor's stony INTJ glare in this pic, or is your resemblance just that uncanny?


Wow, you really do resemble him. I like this pic, and your sweatshirt too.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who complimented me. Here are some older pictures of me:












Everyone dresses like this... In America!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

hehe I could definitely tell you were an INTJ just by this...I mean if I didn't already know for sure 

I am too into the stereotypes of the MBTI...anyway, you totally look like my sister's type and she's an INTJ...you kinda remind me of her too...that would all be true though even if I didn't know you were an INTJ

I type too much...I talk too much too sometimes


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I like your face. You're a cutie.


----------



## Synthetic Darkness (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha the creepy INTJ stare made you look so much like my brother...creepy O_O

You look like you should be a model for some geeky magazine :tongue:

Oh and your name is pi! You just gained 3 points on my coolness scale!


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

You are quite cute. ^^ Although I don't agree with everyone else, the sweatshirt is to black and white  COLORS for the win!XD such as the lovely lovely color of your eyes...


----------

